# New Season * Sunglasses are available online



## shenacfpiy (May 16, 2013)

The Latin music scene really seems to be picking up. Why do you think that is?Veranda, "The Conga Room" every Saturday, 5700 W. Irving Park, Chicago. [They have] salsa, merengue bachata [guests must be 21+], great food and great ambiance. Latin Vibe [an event held] every Friday at [Brudders], 3600 N. Pulaski, Chicago [guests must be 21+]. [They feature] house, old school, top 40, Latin beats live salsa bands.
You put on events all over the city. How hard is it to keep those venues stocked with highquality talent?What types of Latin music are the most popular in Chicago today?What advice would you give to young promoters who want to get into the business on a professional level?.
﻿5 questions with Marcelino Ramos
Marcelino Ramos is the CEO of Night City Events here in Chicago, one of the city's premiere Latin music promotions companies. Marcelino got his big break in the business working with Ralph Mercado in the '90s. Among his many duties at RMM (Ralph Mercado Management), he worked closely with salsa icons such as Tito Puente, Celia Cruz and renowned bandleader Johnny Pacheco. He was also intimately involved with the legendary New York Salsa Festival.
After coming to Chicago, Marcelino took over as VP of Latin Promotions for EsNtion Records' Latin music division, Bayla Music. There he worked closely with a diverse roster that included salsa star Lefty Perez, merengue marvels Grupo Fuego, and reggaeton's rising stars DJ Papito Red and Getto.


----------

